# Sorry Mommy, I'm watching TV



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, well....mommy lost her side of the bed last night...ound:ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Sooooo cute


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Just laying back all comfy and settled in for the night. Cutie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

That's cuddle material right there.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Cute!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Awwww!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL that is too cute!! <3 And as it should be, havi's get the best seats int he house


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd just snuggle in right beside!!


----------

